# how to compare hook size???



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

Im trying to do some online shopping for jig heads but have no idea what hook size to get.

FOr the bream gear i have got 1/32 and 1/24 with size #1 hooks.

I am looking at getting some 1/12 and also /8.

From the size #1 hooks what size from there would i be looking at with a longer shank?
Il be looking to use them with 3in gulps for jigging mainly.

My main confusion also comes from having 2 sizing scales, the #1, #2 and #3, plus also 1/0, 2/0, and 3/0.

I know there are hook comparision charts but the ones i have seen are rubbish.

Does anyone know of a really easy to use/read chart?

Thanks, Pete


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no size relationship between brands of hook although they do use the same scales of #25 to 1 then 1/0 to 20/0 but that is where the similarity finishes.
Eg Owner 3/0 is about the same size as a Gama 5/0, the weights themselves are a known factor and relate well. Your best shot is to visit a store and record the actual ones you want then search online for them.
I beat the system and bought 1000 Matzuo jig hooks in about eight sizes and now cast my own in several styles. Amazing how cheap the hooks are in bulk. I wish good quality worm hooks were similarly priced.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

mangajack said:


> Unfortunately there is no size relationship between brands of hook although they do use the same scales of #25 to 1 then 1/0 to 20/0 but that is where the similarity finishes.
> Eg Owner 3/0 is about the same size as a Gama 5/0, the weights themselves are a known factor and relate well. Your best shot is to visit a store and record the actual ones you want then search online for them.
> I beat the system and bought 1000 Matzuo jig hooks in about eight sizes and now cast my own in several styles. Amazing how cheap the hooks are in bulk. I wish good quality worm hooks were similarly priced.


unfortunately the only reason I am turning to the net is because the local tackle shop had 1/32 #1 in the nitro jigheads and that was it.

My main problem is that in the 1/2 the option is either #1 or 1/0 and the options in the 1/8 is #1, #2 or 2/0

How can i compare the size of the #1 vs the 1/0 without looking at them. Same goes for the #1 to #2.

and whats bigger? a #1 or #2?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pete when the hook is marked *-/0 the sizes are increasing*, so 3/0 is larger than 2/0

When the sizes are listed as being *#- the size is decreasing *eg: #3 is smaller than #2

12/0 decreases to 1/0,then sizes scale alters *but is still decreasing* the sizes from #1 down to smallest #14

Can be best seen if looking at a rack of trebles, where the hooks are shown flat such as in an Owner packet and the size change becomes obvious unlike a packet of single hooks which are loose.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 7, 2012)

Dodge said:


> Pete when the hook is marked *-/0 the sizes are increasing*, so 3/0 is larger than 2/0
> 
> When the sizes are listed as being *#- the size is decreasing *eg: #3 is smaller than #2
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

Iv got my head around it. Doesn't make sense but I get it, lol.

Thanks


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Pookie said:


> Iv got my head around it. Doesn't make sense but I get it, lol.


Yeah sounds like something the American's came up with and are too stubborn to change.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Pookie said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > Pete when the hook is marked *-/0 the sizes are increasing*, so 3/0 is larger than 2/0
> ...


"I've got my head around it. Doesn't make sense but I get it." That's what you think Pookie. Just when you have the hook sizing mastered, I'm going to throw in a wobbly to further confuse you.

In the TT range of jigheads, there is one range called Headhunter Extreme. The 2/0 hook in HH E (OXH) is 3/0 to 4/0 in all other TT jigheads, and the wire is stronger, making them excellent for snapper and other powerful jaws. Here's a link to Lure World..

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.ph ... d97eu5br8d

They are the Head Hunter OXH. Very strong. The confusing thing is that the size (the gape on the hook), does not compare to any similar hook size in the TT range, nor any other brand's range for that matter.

Trevor


----------

